# Extreme pain from Kalpa test



## Cavallino (Jun 18, 2012)

I just recently started my 4th cycle using KP's test E from EK... I can tell you first hand from a semi-experienced user.... KP has given me the WORST pip(post injection pain) ever.  Keep in mind I've done axio labs years back, GenShi, and even dragon Pharma last cycle, all from EK as well, absolutely no PIP at all....... This KP stuff has me in bed for 3-4 days after each injection.  Tomorrow will be the start of week2 but I don't know if I should even continue the pain is so bad!!  I pinned my quads and they are extremely tender to the touch, slightly swollen, and I literally can't even walk!!  The pain is excruciating and literally unbearable.  On top of that I also have flu like symptoms.

Like I said this is not my first cycle, and I have been following the same sterile procedures and safe injecting techniques as I did in all of my previous cycles.  I don't know what else I can blame it on, other than the gear itself.  I've grown to trust EK over the past few years, and I am not pointing fingers at the King, but I definitely want to know what the hell is going on with this Kalpa gear??!!!!   I'm hoping the King will make right and send a long time loyal customer some Dragon Pharma replacements so I can actually finish my cycle.

Kalpa Pharmacuticals 
Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml
Lot:  KP110601
Exp:     05/2015


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 18, 2012)

must to be good quality. strong product


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 18, 2012)

or may be dirty...


----------



## gamma (Jun 18, 2012)

drop it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 18, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> must to be good quality. strong product



No offense but this sounds very stupid.  I've used Dragon Pharma in the past which is VERY potent gear, with zero PIP!!  Same with GenShi and even Pharm Grade Hella Norma test, the real stuff directly from Greece.



gamma said:


> drop it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm thinking the same... Sooo annoying... Really hope Irish or one of the other EK reps on this board can comment and ease my mind a bit...


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 18, 2012)

I created a ticket on EK's website and I must say he handled the entire situation like a true gentleman, and once again I am extremely impressed by their amazing customer service.


----------



## rage racing (Jun 18, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> I created a ticket on EK's website and I must say he handled the entire situation like a true gentleman, and once again I am extremely impressed by their amazing customer service.


Doesnt surprise me. EK is a top notch group of guys.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 18, 2012)

question - if you have used other brands from EK before, why would you switch.  Once i pin down a good lab, i stick with it...there is no reason to change


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 18, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Doesnt surprise me. EK is a top notch group of guys.



Euroking is definitely top notch on customer service, great prices, and in my experience super fast shipping.



Coop817 said:


> question - if you have used other brands from EK before, why would you switch.  Once i pin down a good lab, i stick with it...there is no reason to change




Honesly, like I said I've come to trust EK a lot of the years having made several purchases all with positive experiences.  Given that, I expected all of the gear which they sell would be absolutely clean and top notch with no PIP, plus the incredibly amazing pricing on the "Kalpa Bulk". 

However, I now know that I should have stayed with DP(Dragon Pharma)... They're definitely top notch and smooth as butter with absolutely no PIP.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a similar problem, and it was largely alleviated with just 50mg ED of Suckitupistane. This product has been difficult to find in recent years since the federal ban on having balls, but some sites still sell grey market clones like Manthefuckupadrol and Dontbesuchapussydex.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 19, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I had a similar problem, and it was largely alleviated with just 50mg ED of Suckitupistane. This product has been difficult to find in recent years since the federal ban on having balls, but some sites still sell grey market clones like Manthefuckupadrol and Dontbesuchapussydex.



Lol good one jerky  .... But when you physically can not stand or walk, and your quad is sore as hell to the slightest touch and swollen to almost double the size literally... That usually means there's a problem, and having "balls" will not help you in this situation.  Thanks for the positive and super helpful input though


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Could the BA content just be a little high ?


----------



## teezhay (Jun 19, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> Lol good one jerky  .... But when you physically can not stand or walk, and your quad is sore as hell to the slightest touch and swollen to almost double the size literally... That usually means there's a problem, and having "balls" will not help you in this situation.  Thanks for the positive and super helpful input though



There's a reason some AAS sources also sell painkillers - they assume you'll just pop an anti-inflammatory, wash down a couple Vicodin, and go about your day like a goddamn man. Now go suck some oil up a needle and jam that shit into your leg, bitch.



dirtbiker666 said:


> Could the BA content just be a little high ?



This is possible, but more likely to just cause some topical itching and redness. I've never heard of high BA content turning a grown ass man into a 12-year-old girl.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 19, 2012)

Not sure... But I do know that my last 2 cycles I used dragon Pharma for one, and human grade Norma hella straight from Greece for the other one..... I could inject 2ml straight into my quad and go do legs at the gym the very same day or next day... No pain whatsoever... I'd forgot which quad I even pinned left or right....  THAT is quality test........  I'm good with managing pain... I broke my spine in 2 places and had my right shoulder side swiped by a Cadillac escalade truck.... Still here, still lifting.... When I can't move or walk or even touch my thigh due to injecting some bullshit India-made test it's problematic and very very annoying..

So it definitely is not me being a p**sy but rather some garbage test that should never be sold by such a helpful and reliable source like EK, straighttttt up


----------



## teezhay (Jun 19, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> Not sure... But I do know that my last 2 cycles I used dragon Pharma for one, and human grade Norma hella straight from Greece for the other one..... I could inject 2ml straight into my quad and go do legs at the gym the very same day or next day... No pain whatsoever... I'd forgot which quad I even pinned left or right....  THAT is quality test........  I'm good with managing pain... I broke my spine in 2 places and had my right shoulder side swiped by a Cadillac escalade truck.... Still here, still lifting.... When I can't move or walk or even touch my thigh due to injecting some bullshit India-made test it's problematic and very very annoying..
> 
> So it definitely is not me being a p**sy but rather some garbage test that should never be sold by such a helpful and reliable source like EK, straighttttt up




Yawwwwn...would you like some cheese with your _whine_?

I've never done business with EK, but I know he has thousands of satisfied customers who would beg to differ with your assessment of his "garbage test." I'd tell you to put your money where your mouth is and get some bloodwork done, but that can't happen if you pussy out of even pinning the shit in the first place.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 19, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Yawwwwn...would you like some cheese with your _whine_?
> 
> I've never done business with EK, but I know he has thousands of satisfied customers who would beg to differ with your assessment of his "garbage test." I'd tell you to put your money where your mouth is and get some bloodwork done, but that can't happen if you pussy out of even pinning the shit in the first place.



Lol 4 of my buddies are also using this same exact Kalpa Pharma test from EK, some shot in the glutes, some also in the quads.... All 4 friends, including me that's 5, are experiencing terrible PIP....

Explain that jerky????  And this is not a first cycle for any of the 5 of us.



And you must have misread something bc I clearly said EK is the best in the game, but Kalpa Pharma S U C K S..... But EK offers test from many other companies as well which are very good including DP and GenShi


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 19, 2012)

But on a serious note... Why are you even posting in MY tread if you have no intelligent input on the topic at hand...

Noone cares what your *opinion* on the matter is, or what you think... If you have nothing intelligent to contribute F off and do something with your life other than be a wise ass on the internet.... Usually the guy who talks sh*t while hiding behind the computer screen is the same guy who keeps his mouth shut in real life situations in fear of getting popped in the face by someone like me


----------



## The Bicep (Jun 19, 2012)

It just got real in here.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 19, 2012)

i just got some kalpa test from ek too, so il see how it goes when i start my cycle, mixing it with dragon pharma test e too, which  never gave me any pip, will wait and see.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 19, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i just got some kalpa test from ek too, so il see how it goes when i start my cycle, mixing it with dragon pharma test e too, which  never gave me any pip, will wait and see.



The DP gear is amazingggg, absolutely no PIP and very potent gear, I personally had great results.... Just curious though, what made you decide to mix the 2 brands??


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 19, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> The DP gear is amazingggg, absolutely no PIP and very potent gear, I personally had great results.... Just curious though, what made you decide to mix the 2 brands??



well i won some dragon pharma test in the xmas contest last year, but they were out of stock so had to chose a different test


----------



## haussanator (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently started my first aas cycle of test E and test P both Kalpa Products I must say my first pin of the test E in my quads was bad but now I do glutes and delts and I'm sore for a day and that's it.Also I've read that test p is harsh and its not for first timers but I loved It shoving 200 mg's eod in my delts with no pip and adding 40 pounds to my bench in 15 days.so I guess it's how your body reacts to certain things.


----------



## SFW (Jun 19, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> All 4 friends, including me that's 5, are experiencing terrible PIP....
> 
> Explain that jerky????




Its Simple, youre frail.



kalpa is the truth.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 19, 2012)

Cavallino said:


> But on a serious note... Why are you even posting in MY tread if you have no intelligent input on the topic at hand...
> 
> Noone cares what your *opinion* on the matter is, or what you think... If you have nothing intelligent to contribute F off and do something with your life other than be a wise ass on the internet.... Usually the guy who talks sh*t while hiding behind the computer screen is the same guy who keeps his mouth shut in real life situations in fear of getting popped in the face by someone like me



I apologize for not being more sympathetic to your circumstances. I really feel it's now my obligation to be doubly helpful, in compensation for my initial insensitivity. 

Here's one resource I found that may be helpful in alleviating your condition.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2012)

Week 9 on Kalpa test C here, pinning quads. 
Yes it was painful for the first 3 weeks (& I work labour on the weekends), but now no pain at all. 
No whining from me 

Just because you've done previous cycles does not mean your muscles become accustomed to injecting oil in them permanently.
Maybe youre rotating injection sites too much before the muscles become used to it. Maybe its the BA.

I've tried alot of Kalpa stuff and its all been great.
& as teezhay states, post bloods if you're gonna make such accusations.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 20, 2012)

Never heard of this with kalpa, could be a difference in this batch

Either way make a ticket when you have an issue with EK instead of coming to the open board. In my experience they are always quick to handle any issues and if not THEN you bring it to the forum imo


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 20, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I apologize for not being more sympathetic to your circumstances. I really feel it's now my obligation to be doubly helpful, in compensation for my initial insensitivity.
> 
> Here's one resource I found that may be helpful in alleviating your condition.



Lmfao.. That's funny, not gonna lie.... But you're still a jerk off, and def need to find something better to do with your life than stalk me.  Really, stop posting in this thread unless you're ready to contribute something logical, related to the topic.



Digitalash said:


> Never heard of this with kalpa, could be a difference in this batch
> 
> Either way make a ticket when you have an issue with EK instead of coming to the open board. In my experience they are always quick to handle any issues and if not THEN you bring it to the forum imo



You guys obviously have me all wrong!!  I did not make this thread to point fingers at EK, I said it in my first post and I will say it again -- EK is absolute the best in the game, great products, great prices, and AMAZING customer service which IMO is most important.  

***I made this thread to warn people about Kalpa Pharma's shitty injectables, although I have heard great things about their orals.

There is no way me and 4 other friends are all experiencing extremely debilitating PIP by coincidence.  NO, it's the gear.  Since I've created this thread I've gotten well over 10 different PM's from people who are also experiencing the same negative sides from Kalpa injectables, including the extreme PIP as well as flu like symptoms.  I've asked them to come out in the open and share their experiences in this thread also, hopefully they do.  

For those of you who have had good experience with KP injectables and no PIP or "test flu", god bless.

For me, I will never use KP again, but instead order more Dragon Pharma which is QUALITY stuff.  And YES, I will continue to use EK because they are hands down THE BEST.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 20, 2012)

Actual "test flu" should not be affected by anything but dosage of the gear. Since I doubt its dosed much higher if any than other ugl is it possible your flu like symptoms are due to bacteria? Do you have a fever? Even if you don't get a localized infection, bacteria can still be getting into your body and your immune system would respond similarly to if you had an infection


----------



## jodenem99 (Jun 20, 2012)

good afternoon, i have been using kalpa pharms test e this is my 5 th wk started at 350 wk now using 500 mg per wk . this is my first cycle so i didnt know what to expect .but i also have pip from this product first shot in the quad i couldnt hardly walk for a wk .people said it was virgin muscle and i had nothing to compare too i also have been pinning delts and glutes , delts not too bad ,glutes felt like i got kicked in the ass by a mule couldnt hardly sit down . i also get swelling the day after pinning and have the same flu like symtoms ,which are subsiding . this is my 5 th wk of 12 wk cycle so didnt want to stop .am having bloods done sat so i should know the quality . anyway thats my 2 cents .thanks for all the help here


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 20, 2012)

it's amazing how you're all coming out right now...not really amazing, just obvious...it's that season again


----------



## Saney (Jun 20, 2012)

From my experience, Kalpa was awesome with almost no injection pain or post injection pain.. it was awesome, and seemed very strong.

and as far as I know, Euro-King is a great supplier and would never allow bad products to leave to go to their customers..


My Prediction.. dude is a pussy-boy... go back to Marsh-mellow sammiches


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck you mean I could've contacted EK and gotten the situation fixed? Lol my buddy and I are on week 7/10 of our Kalpa cycle and we have just been sucking it up. The PIP really is a son of a bitch though. I guess its too late now to go back to EK though. Oh well . Good news is the gear is potent, I just posted my blood test results. But yeah it hurts like a motherfucker.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 20, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Actual "test flu" should not be affected by anything but dosage of the gear. Since I doubt its dosed much higher if any than other ugl is it possible your flu like symptoms are due to bacteria? Do you have a fever? Even if you don't get a localized infection, bacteria can still be getting into your body and your immune system would respond similarly to if you had an infection



It felt and looked like an infection on and around the injection site.  Did have a light fever for the first few days.




jodenem99 said:


> good afternoon, i have been using kalpa pharms test e this is my 5 th wk started at 350 wk now using 500 mg per wk . this is my first cycle so i didnt know what to expect .but i also have pip from this product first shot in the quad i couldnt hardly walk for a wk .people said it was virgin muscle and i had nothing to compare too i also have been pinning delts and glutes , delts not too bad ,glutes felt like i got kicked in the ass by a mule couldnt hardly sit down . i also get swelling the day after pinning and have the same flu like symtoms ,which are subsiding . this is my 5 th wk of 12 wk cycle so didnt want to stop .am having bloods done sat so i should know the quality . anyway thats my 2 cents .thanks for all the help here



Exactly.  Same test, same brand, and also couldn't walk for a week... Okay, given it was his first cycle, but that still shouldn't happen... It certaintly did not happen on my first cycle!!



irish_2003 said:


> it's amazing how you're all coming out right now...not really amazing, just obvious...it's that season again




No offense, but what the hell are you talking about?  I don't know the guy above^ (jodenen99), nor have I ever spoken to him before I created this thread. Why on earth would he lie about it?? Either way he doesn't win or lose anything...??  

And for me, I'm a loyal and very long time customer of EK, basically from the beginning.  Never went elsewhere because I simply never had to.  EK's products and prices are the best in the game and his service is unparalleled.  Shipping times, in my personal experience have been super fast and always consistent as well.  

SO AGAIN, THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH EK, BUT EVERYTHING TO DO WITH KALPA PHARMA INJECTABLES!!  Thank you for your time everyone, this thread can be closed anyway, EK handled very nicely and corrected the situation and made a loyal customer (me) happy once again.  I encourage EVERYONE to get their gear from EK, just personally recommend staying away from KP and go with quality like DP or GenShi for UGL, or Norma Hella was great too for basic test e.


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 20, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Fuck you mean I could've contacted EK and gotten the situation fixed? Lol my buddy and I are on week 7/10 of our Kalpa cycle and we have just been sucking it up. The PIP really is a son of a bitch though. I guess its too late now to go back to EK though. Oh well . Good news is the gear is potent, I just posted my blood test results. But yeah it hurts like a motherfucker.



Lmao... Yes you should have contacted EK, he would have taken care of you like he did me.  But good to know it's potent stuff...  Thanks for your input..



Saney said:


> From my experience, Kalpa was awesome with almost no injection pain or post injection pain.. it was awesome, and seemed very strong.
> 
> and as far as I know, Euro-King is a great supplier and would never allow bad products to leave to go to their customers..
> 
> ...



Really jerky??  So explain the dude above^^ (tysdon) and the various other people that also complained about extreme PIP.... Exactly.  Case closed.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 21, 2012)

Saney said:


> My Prediction.. dude is a pussy-boy... go back to Marsh-mellow sammiches



I don't think it's fair for us to pick on OP. I mean we have no idea how difficult it is to be a 14-year-old girl trying to break into the bodybuilding game. Cut her some slack!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 21, 2012)

good stuff Tysdon

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/166099-blood-test-results-kalpa.html#post2875522


----------



## s2h (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe i can give the.op some helpfull info...without the defense campaign...sounds like either the ba is high...or it'd possible ur effected by the enanthate ester...there are peeps that cant tolerate test e but can test c...anyhow use another vial of gear that doesnt effect you like some deca or eq...mix. in with the test in your pin...with the plunger back roll it so it mixes....push air out and fire away....trick i use for these high mg blends to make it more pleasent...pin less also....so 1ml instead of 2...


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 21, 2012)

s2h said:


> Maybe i can give the.op some helpfull info...without the defense campaign...sounds like either the ba is high...or it'd possible ur effected by the enanthate ester...there are peeps that cant tolerate test e but can test c...anyhow use another vial of gear that doesnt effect you like some deca or eq...mix. in with the test in your pin...with the plunger back roll it so it mixes....push air out and fire away....trick i use for these high mg blends to make it more pleasent...pin less also....so 1ml instead of 2...



I'm on just the Test E, my buddy is on the Test E and EQ. We both get some gnarly PIP from time to time. First few pins were the worst though.


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jun 21, 2012)

im on the kp deca an have a little sorness but nothing like these guys. some of you may be allergic to enathate or the type of oil.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 21, 2012)

Im loving kalpa gear its some strong stuff.


----------



## vannesb (Jun 22, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> must to be good quality. strong product



I assume that is a fuckin joke, considering I use Pharm grade with no Pip, it is either not mixed correctly or dirty.  So you are saying then your test has severe PIP?


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 22, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Im loving kalpa gear its some strong stuff.



i do too...i'm eo sensitive and the kalpa sust was good to me...can't wait til it's restocked


----------



## Cavallino (Jun 23, 2012)

vannesb said:


> I assume that is a fuckin joke, considering I use Pharm grade with no Pip, it is either not mixed correctly or dirty.  So you are saying then your test has severe PIP?



Thank you, and agreed.  The only pharm grade I've ever used was Norma Hella, it was very thick, but no PIP at all.  

Any quality gear should not have any PIP, any extreme unusual amount at least -- in my opinion at least, but to each his own.  If ridiculous PIP and not being able to walk makes you believe the gear is "strong" and makes you feel like a tough guy -- all the power to you 



irish_2003 said:


> i do too...i'm eo sensitive and the kalpa sust was good to me...can't wait til it's restocked



Maybe their sust is diff?  Wouldn't see why considering its a test blend... Could be so many things ... Maybe I ha a bad batch idk....


----------



## Tysdon (Jun 26, 2012)

hardcore#3 said:


> im on the kp deca an have a little sorness but nothing like these guys. some of you may be allergic to enathate or the type of oil.



For right now I want to say I just dont react well to enanthate.. it just seems really weird that my lifting partner would react the exact same way. I can't think of a good reason seeing as so many people here have no problem with it.


----------



## lifthvy (Jun 26, 2012)

What amazes ME, is that I remember a time not so long ago when somebody would post an issue they were having and actually get some intelligent input. That's why so many have abandoned this board, because of all the bullshit and bashing one another that goes on. The OP has a legitimate concern and we tell him to "suck it up" and take Vicodin..nice, lets add some more toxicity to the liver. AA'S are serious shit and should be treated accordingly, not as a joke. I'm very familiar with a couple of you Mod's and I'm surprised at you.

To the OP, you never really asked for help or advice, not even if anybody else was experiencing the same issue, you were just making a statement. Perhaps it would have been wiser to take your issue up with EK FIRST instead of posting out in the open. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lifthvy (Jun 26, 2012)

s2h said:


> Maybe i can give the.op some helpfull info...without the defense campaign...sounds like either the ba is high...or it'd possible ur effected by the enanthate ester...there are peeps that cant tolerate test e but can test c...anyhow use another vial of gear that doesnt effect you like some deca or eq...mix. in with the test in your pin...with the plunger back roll it so it mixes....push air out and fire away....trick i use for these high mg blends to make it more pleasent...pin less also....so 1ml instead of 2...



This is the most intelligent response you've gotten OP


----------



## Cavallino (Jul 9, 2012)

lifthvy said:


> What amazes ME, is that I remember a time not so long ago when somebody would post an issue they were having and actually get some intelligent input. That's why so many have abandoned this board, because of all the bullshit and bashing one another that goes on. The OP has a legitimate concern and we tell him to "suck it up" and take Vicodin..nice, lets add some more toxicity to the liver. AA'S are serious shit and should be treated accordingly, not as a joke. I'm very familiar with a couple of you Mod's and I'm surprised at you.
> 
> To the OP, you never really asked for help or advice, not even if anybody else was experiencing the same issue, you were just making a statement. Perhaps it would have been wiser to take your issue up with EK FIRST instead of posting out in the open. Best of luck to you.




THANK YOU for being a normal intelligent person.

For all the jerk off's..... EK sent me DP (dragon pharma) replacements.. And I have been using it ever since.  ABSOLUTELY NO PAIN WHATSOEVER.  Therefor KALPA SUCKS, and anyone who doubted it should go kill themselves.  jerk offs.....


----------



## Stumaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Incapacitating pain from Kalpa Test E*



Cavallino said:


> No offense but this sounds very stupid. I've used Dragon Pharma in the past which is VERY potent gear, with zero PIP!! Same with GenShi and even Pharm Grade Hella Norma test, the real stuff directly from Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the same... Sooo annoying... Really hope Irish or one of the other EK reps on this board can comment and ease my mind a bit...



I have done numerous cycles in the past using test e from some of the top rated vendors. NEVER, NEVER any PIP in the quads EVER! I used to think these body builders were doing something wrong. Needle too large, shaky hand, punctured a blood vessel, marginal sanitary protocol? Then i discovered the truth. When you get your hands on some gear that had way the hell to much Benzyl Alcohol in it, it is like shooting acid. Some of these manufacturers seem to think BA is a buffer. IT IS NOT! It is a bacteriostatic only. Not only can it burn the crap out of the muscle, it's water base runs away from the depot site screaming, "Seeya Test, yer on yer own!". This leaves the steroid no choice but to crash and crystalize in your quad just tearing up the muscle fibers (hence my four day friggin limp). That was about two months ago. Ifnally found the balls to try another cycle. This time I though I would mix the test E with some of my old gear to see if the buffer in it would help reduce the pain. WRONG! limping again for another week! It was a good thing I didn't pin my ass as I wouldn't have been able to sit. Benzyl Benzoate and Ester Oleate are much better time release buffers. You can have extermely low amounts of BA and it will still do it's job as a bacteriostatic WITHOUT causing crippling pain. The test E was from Kalpa Labs purchased from a reputable vendor. the batch number is KP1311103 250mgs/ML. just who does Kalpa think they're kidding? This other guy that I am responding to has a much older batch. One other forum had a post from Kalpa or the vendor claiming the problem had been corrected. Oh, REALLY? that old post was three years ago! What about my later batch? It is irresponsibility on the part of Kalpa to not only use BA as a buffer (which it is not) but to use an excessive amount that causes muscle damage and scarring. I'm done with their products and will start ordering GenShi, Dragon or Balkan (anything but Kalpa's pain-inducing poison, and yes, I thought I was coming down with the flu seven hours after injection).


----------



## Stumaster (Aug 2, 2013)

I have done numerous cycles in the past using test e from some of the top rated vendors. NEVER, NEVER any PIP in the quads EVER! I used to think these body builders were doing something wrong. Needle too large, shaky hand, punctured a blood vessel, marginal sanitary protocol? Then i discovered the truth. When you get your hands on some gear that had way the hell to much Benzyl Alcohol in it, it is like shooting acid. Some of these manuafacturers seem to think BA is a buffer. IT IS NOT! It is a bacteriostatic only. Not only can it burn the crap out of the muscle, it's water base runs away from the depot site screaming, "Seeya Test, yer on yer own!". This leaves the steroid no choice but to crash and crystalize in your quad just tearing up the muscle fibers (hence my four day friggin limp). That was about two months ago. ifinally found the balls to try another cycle. This time I though I would mix the test E with some of my old gear to see if the buffer in it would help reduce the pain. WRONG! limping again for another week! It was a good thing I didn't pin my ass as I wouldn't have been able to sit. Benzyl Benzoate and Ester Oleate are much better time release buffers. You can have extermely low amounts of BA and it will still do it's job as a bacteriostatic WITHOUT causing crippling pain. The test E was from Kalpa Labs purchased from a reputable vendor. the batch number is KP1311103 250mgs/ML. just who does Kalpa think they're kidding? This other guy that I am responding to has a much older batch. One other forum had a post from Kalpa or the vendor claiming the problem had been corrected. Oh, REALLY? that old post was three years ago! What about my later batch? It is irresponsibility on the part of Kalpa to not only use BA as a buffer (which it is not) but to use an excessive amount that causes muscle damage and scarring. I'm done with their products and will start ordering GenShi, Dragon or Balkan (anything but Kalpa's pain-inducing poison, and yes, I thought I was coming down with the flu seven hours after injection).


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 2, 2013)




----------

